# Sierra Knights Goldens ...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never heard of them. What I would suggest doing is to look at the www.grca.org puppy referral section to find a contact for your area. And read all the information there to know what to look for from a breeder. Also at the top of our forum you will find a puppy finder fact checker that has alot of great information.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Appear to have legit clearances and decent pedigrees. How much do they charge? Attractive dogs for sure.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Anney,

Where are you seeing the clearances? The only dog who I have found in the OFFA database is their male Yogi, whose cerf is out of date.


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

She said she has not had time to update website but they both have clearances. I believe her. I am looking at a pup from Shayna and Gus. 

But

There is a local pair of Goldens I am looking at too, and they have no papers, but I have known them for a while and they are great dogs.

I don't want a show dog ... not even close. 

I just want a healthy Golden. As I search though it seems that some, or most are horridly over bred and have lots of problems. I loved my old Harry SO much. He was a pound boy but he had BAD hot spots lost his eyesight fast and seemed to lose his agility fast. I don't want that again. Should I just rescue a mutt? I love Goldens though???


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Also thanks for replys


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

$1000 to 1400


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Alobar said:


> There is a local pair of Goldens I am looking at too, and they have no papers, but I have known them for a while and they are great dogs.
> 
> I don't want a show dog ... not even close.
> 
> I just want a healthy Golden. As I search though it seems that some, or most are horridly over bred and have lots of problems. I loved my old Harry SO much. He was a pound boy but he had BAD hot spots lost his eyesight fast and seemed to lose his agility fast. I don't want that again. Should I just rescue a mutt? I love Goldens though???


Sorry if this gets long, but here are my own personal thoughts to your question(s).

In January we lost our 1st golden at 9 years old to Hemangisarcoma. We purchased him from a backyard breeder. He had a heart murmur (SAS). He had an extreme noise phobia, that we treated with medications. He also had the occasional hot spot. Despite those problems, I would not have traded 1 single day with him.

Like you, after we lost him (our second dog in a row lost to hemangio) our entire focus was on health. We did decide to go with a reputible breeder. However, any honest, knowledgeable breeder will probably tell you that health can not be guaranteed. As our breeder told us, "you can only attempt to stack the cards in your favor." By going to a reputible breeder you can minimize the risk of many problems, especially those for which there are clearances, but there are still chances (small as they are) that your dog could get hip displaysia, or SAS or have eye problems. Good breeders do their best to minimize and eliminate problem traits, but they are not God. 

65% of all goldens die from cancer. While I do believe there are genetic components to cancer, I do not believe breeders (at least in todays world) have much of an ability to reduce cancer rates....there are too many external factors outside of their control. I would never believe a breeder who claims to have cancer free lines, nor would I ever try to find one. 

Goldens have their share of susceptible health problems, and by going to reputible breeders you do "stack the cards in your favor", but there are no rock solid guarantees. This is the chance you take when you bring any dog home. I'm not sure that buying a mutt gives you any better a guarantee of great health. Buying the local goldens (without papers) doesn't guarantee bad health either. 

In my opinion, if you love goldens as much as many of us here do, you have to accept the good with the bad. It sounds as if Harry lived a reasonbly long life. For me a reasonably long life in a golden is 9 or more years. Yes, we would do anything to keep them with us forever, but life does not work that way. Despite the risks, the problems, the fears and the inevitable pain, I could not imagine my life without a golden. They give my life incredible color and I would take any golden over no golden. If you feel the same....make a decision you can live with....roll the dice....cross your fingers...keep your life golden and enjoy every moment they are with you.

Keep us updated on your search....and happy hunting.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Other than Yogi, the clearances they refer to are not in the OFA database, and if you read the website, state "vet approved". Sorry, that doesn't fly.
If you click Nikki's pedigree, an error of Bad dog ID comes up on K9.

I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Alobar said:


> She said she has not had time to update website but they both have clearances. I believe her. I am looking at a pup from Shayna and Gus.


Just food for thought - 

Gus - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=273087 - born 08/17/07. Not quite 2 years old yet. No record with OFA or CERF. His sires record with OFA: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1212178#animal - his sire is rated *MODERATELY DYSPLASTIC.*

Shayna - listed as Shayna A Sierra Knights Journey - this dog has no record with the AKC meaning that this is probably not her registered name or they have the name incorrect on the Sierra Knights website.

Their other dogs:

Golden Spotlight Victoria "Aurora" - 06/10/05- no record with OFA or CERF http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=261966

Imapup's Basileia Ton Ouranon "Eden" - dob 11/27/07 - not even 2 years old yet. No record with OFA or CERF. http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=346102

Taul Nikki Opal of Ice "Nikki" dob 8/8/04 - No record with OFA or CERF - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=160852
*
*


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sheesh, well clearly I didn't actually look at the OFA database but I thought the k9data pages present (which wasn't for all the dogs) had clearances. Oh well.


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for taking the time and effort to help me out. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

It seem that no matter how hard I try I can find something wrong with a breeder in my area. I am going down to visit Vicci at Sierra Knights in a week or so to check things out.

I put a few pics of my boy Harry in here.

:: miss you buddy ::


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Harry was a very handsome boy. I am sure you miss him so much. Good luck on your search.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello-
I have a great friend in Illinois that purchased a Sierra Knight Golden from Vicci almost 2 years ago. She is very happy with her female Golden. 
I hope this helps. If you would like anymore info, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

I don't know about thier other dogs, but I have a full brother to Nikki and I can tell you that he is incredible. I have also met all of the other pups from that litter and I was pleasantly surprised at how mellow they all were. My dog is a non-barker (except when barking at me in the agility arena), the owners of the other pups said the same thing. I also have a friend that purchased a pup out of Nikki's and my dogs mother (different litter) and he has the exact same mellow but very smart personality as my dog so I have to believe that it comes from the mothers side. I can tell you that my dog and my friends dog are both wery healthy....no allergies....nothing. Both of our dogs compete at the excellent level in agility and both dogs are currently working on thier UD titles in obedience.

I would be very concerned about the fact that Gus's sire appears to have dysplastic hips and I sure wouldn't purchase a pup unless they can provide you with ALL of the updated certifications.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

First I want to say that I know how hard it is to lose a dog and begin the search for a puppy only to find that there are no "good" puppies available for a long time. I know everyone is different but to be honest I wanted a puppy right away. Not having a dog was just too hard. I ended up bringing Murphy home about 7 months after losing Pal. It was hard to wait and at times I wanted to give in and just bring home a puppy out of the newspaper. BUT - I am glad that I did wait. 

Puppy mills can occasionally produce great, healthy dogs and even the best breeders will sometimes have puppies with health problems. But like everyone else said, it's all about stacking the deck in your favor. I am not an expert but based on the website I think you could probably do better at stacking your deck. Along with the missing and questionable clearances the other members mentioned I think it is interesting that they say on their about us page that they breed an "occasional litter" but are expecting *3* this fall plus another one early 2010. When you go visit I would ask to actually see the clearances (done by a specialist, not just their normal vet) for the dogs in question and do not hesitate to ask as many questions as you can think of. Do they participate in any conformation or other activities with their dogs? Why did they choose to do this breeding? If you feel good about the answers then proceed from there. 

Although waiting is hard I do not think you will regret getting a puppy from a breeder you feel 100% confident in and do not have any concerns with.

Have you tried the Mile Hile GR Club puppy referral service? They might be able to put you in touch with some breeders to talk to.
http://www.mhgrc.com/index.php?opti...f5c048c7be7c=4470bdec6dfb3c60f22e821ab0c7b2c2


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks again for the help everyone. 

KodyBear ... do you know how the dad was for your friends puppy?

If I can get a current clearance for Gus's hips is that enough to go ahead with this?

I am planning on going down late next week.

I might send Vicci an email today asking about Gus.


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Magic and Jazz are super cute. I still miss Harry so bad every day, but I want another unique and wonderful dog in my life soon. I feel lost without one.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Alobar said:


> Thanks again for the help everyone.
> 
> KodyBear ... do you know how the dad was for your friends puppy?
> 
> ...


 
The Parents for her Golden are Yogi and Aurora.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Alobar said:


> Thanks again for the help everyone.
> 
> KodyBear ... do you know how the dad was for your friends puppy?
> 
> ...



I certainly wouldn't. You need a history of several generations with OFA rated hips of fair, good or excellent.

You sound anxious and believe me I understand, but please look at your local golden retriever breeders club. You can definitely "stack the deck" much better!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

These are the clearances you want to see on both parents, and for at least 4-5 generations back:

OFA Hips of Excellent, Good or Fair This will be an actual certificate from OFA, and you can also search their website, as all passing information will be listed there www.offa.org
Not a Prelim, which is done when the dog is too young to get an actual OFA number

OFA elbows of Normal Again, an actual certificate from OFA, and will be on the website if the dog passes

OFA Heart of Normal, done by a cardiologist, not a regular veterinarian

CERF report on eyes done by a veterinary opthamologist, within the last 12-15 months

Hips can also be GVC (Canada), PennHip (USA) or BVA (Britain), but in the United States most serious breeders use OFA and will then add the others if they wish, for different view points-PennHIp, GVC, etc.

Personally, I would ask for clearances first, and visit only if the clearances are all in order. It is far to easy to fall in love with a sweet puppy face, and let your heart rule instead of your head. All Golden babies are cute-go for the one where the deck for health is stacked in your favor.


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Turns out 2 local Goldens I know in Breck are going to have pups. Some of the pups are going to be avi dogs. I feel great about it. Maybe I am spoiled because Harry came from the pound but the more I look at breeders the more I hate them. I am going to get a pup from 2 local Goldens I know who have no certs or papers but I have known the dad for like 4 years. I was about to rescue a dog but this came up and I am in. Thanks for the help. I will be updating as I bond with my new pup on other pages.

Peace.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It seems kind of bold to use Knight in your kennel name and Yogi as a stud dog's call name. . .Maybe coincidence but ?


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, very interesting that you have come to hate breeders. While all may not be good, how else would the breed be continued on and cared about? I for one couldn't thank the good breeders enough who have maintained this breeds integrity!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Alobar said:


> Thanks for all the input. Turns out 2 local Goldens I know in Breck are going to have pups. Some of the pups are going to be avi dogs. I feel great about it. Maybe I am spoiled because Harry came from the pound but the more I look at breeders the more I hate them. I am going to get a pup from 2 local Goldens I know who have no certs or papers but I have known the dad for like 4 years. I was about to rescue a dog but this came up and I am in. Thanks for the help. I will be updating as I bond with my new pup on other pages.
> 
> Peace.


Hate breeders. Seems like a strong statement. but I wish you well


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems odd to go with a dog with no clearances after a thorough breeder search. I hope everything works out with your pup anyway.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> It seems odd to go with a dog with no clearances after a thorough breeder search. I hope everything works out with your pup anyway.


My vet did that! Poor boy had hip dysplasia. She should have known better since she'd diagnosed the same in several pups from previous litters from the same place!


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

I left this forum in a huff. In the end I found out that my fave Golden in my home town had just bred. I met the mom and she was amazing. He is now 13 weeks and knows sit and down. He is VERY chill and only whined for about 2 hours the first night in his crate. Now he sleeps next to my bed out of the crate for 7 hours a night with no accidents. I am blown away by how quick he can learn, He is a little gentleman so far. He retrieves every time and also learned leave it in about a week so he drops the ball at my feet now. Could not be happier. No papers. 400 bucks. Happy happy happy. Thanks for the input here. Sorry if I came off as a jerk :uhoh: I just got so frustrated trying to find a breeder who actually had all their stuff together. I also got a bit upset at how many I found out there that just seemed to want to make a buck.

Cheers

His name is Wally


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is precious!!!! Post lots of pics. He is really cute. I love his eyes!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Wally is very cute , congratulations. I love the wavey hair on his ears. Looking forward to lots more pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wally is adorable, and I especially love the sweet second picture on the couch.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm glad you came back. Wally is darling. What is an avi dog?


----------

